# Nyc Swac question



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

voltaire22 said:


> I am a journeyman in local 3
> I was told I might get sent to the freedom tower and have to go through the background check for swac.
> I don't have any felonies or any cases pending but I plead guilty to a misdemeanor in a different state almost 5 yrs ago.
> seems like they are only looking for felonies and/or violent crimes
> ...


I would not worry.

Welcome to the forum....:thumbsup:


----------



## whittom (Sep 20, 2010)

Tell the truth even if it kills you! I believe is the best policy.


----------

